# Java3D SceneGraohPath



## c0s4n0str4 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe mir eine Pickingklasse erstellt, das wunderbar funktioniert. Ich bekomme alle Objekte die ich angepickt habe .

Jetzt nun, möchte ich heruasfinden wie man herausfinden , zur welcher Transformgruppe dieses Objekt, das ich angepickt habe, gehört.

Man muss sich es so vorstellen: Ich habe eine Figur die aus zwei Primitiven besteht: Kugel und Kegel. Die Kegel ist auf der Kugel. Wie ein Kopf mit einem Hut. Wenn ich die Kugel anklicke, möchte ich auch gerne die Kegel bekommen und die Kegel mit der Kugel vrschieben. Ich bekomme jedoch nur die Kugel. Ich möchte es also als eine Einheit sehen. Habe mal gelesen es gibt diesen SceneGpraphPath, kann aber irgendwie nichts damit anfangen. Hat jemand paar Tips wie man so was machen kann?


----------



## Marco13 (30. Mai 2010)

Hm - reicht's vielleicht schon, mit clickedShape.getParent() eine Stufe nach oben zu gehen?


----------



## c0s4n0str4 (30. Mai 2010)

Stimmts habe schon herausgefunden. 

Mein Scenegraph sieht ja so aus:

Branchgroup - Transformgroup - objekt1 + object2
                               |
                        Transform3D

THX. Aber ich denke ich werde noch paar Fragen haben


----------

